# Traffic Signal/ Drilling Steel Poles



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

If you buy a mag drill, get a fab shop to make a mounting plate for the mag drill that has 2 pieces of metal that are cut out to sit on the pole. A couple of ratchet straps or your own system to hold the mount on the round pole and boom, mag drill mount for a round pole.

Or get a ton of electromagnet and make a mount for the drill that has 10 magnets. Because they're not sitting flat, I'm not sure how strong they'll grab though, hence the 10.

I'd go for option A.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milwaukee used to make a drill stand just for this type thing but I can't find any new ones.

This is the same type rig for the Milwaukee drill motor:

https://www.argco.com/hole-drilling-pipe-tool-w-milwaukee-drill-minihole-thing-set.html?gclid=CjwKCAjw19z6BRAYEiwAmo64LfAYFg7nphSIKnrk-YXrN695cRvt2xTpCfI1Vlli2lNuGzqfTQo6PRoChPkQAvD_BwE

https://toledo-tools.com/toledo-pipe-hc-3092-pipe-hole-cutter-chain-vise-fits-milwaukee-1660-6-1-2-compact-drill.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=all-products&gclid=CjwKCAjw19z6BRAYEiwAmo64LZzpg5ySx10E6XRYQzzFpFn6swwB5XcrkMkbZ3Mls_YA1gUEFEEfYhoCWWYQAvD_BwE


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I know I have seen a drill rig with a mini drill press type wheel like the mag drills have, but it had a chain vise clamp to hold it to pipe rather than a magnetic base. I wouldn't think the magnetic base would make a solid enough attachment to a round surface for heavy drilling. I have also seen core drills made to attach to pipe. But if it's getting done with a handheld drill now I have to think these are all overkill. 

I like the looks of the jigs that @mechdvr posted, but they look like they're made for that exact model corded drill. You might want to use a cordless. 

This device looks pretty good to me, the Pilot Clamp from NFP: 










It's just a simple clamp on jig to pilot the hole saw but simpler may be better. 

https://www.argco.com/hole-drilling-pilot-clamp-fp200-usa-made-12-ea.html


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I know I have seen a drill rig with a mini drill press type wheel like the mag drills have, but it had a chain vise clamp to hold it to pipe rather than a magnetic base. I wouldn't think the magnetic base would make a solid enough attachment to a round surface for heavy drilling. I have also seen core drills made to attach to pipe. But if it's getting done with a handheld drill now I have to think these are all overkill.
> 
> I like the looks of the jigs that @mechdvr posted, but they look like they're made for that exact model corded drill. You might want to use a cordless.
> 
> ...



Exactly, Milwaukee and Reed both made the chain clamp drill presses and I know sprinkler fitters still use them to tap branches on mains.

Couldn't find them on google.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

That clamp jig is freaking cool, sure coulda used that in the past.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

SignalElectrician said:


> Hey all,
> I've been working with traffic signals now for a couple years and one of my biggest difficulties is how we are drilling through steel. Using our regular drill motor/ hand held battery powered drill. Sometimes we will grab the bigger hand held drills but then you have the problem of drilling a horizontal hole and the drill is heavy and you need a straight hole ie: (especially when drilling for ped heads because you have a real small window and you have to tap for a 1/2 in bolt)


This may not be much help, but around here all the traffic poles are all Aluminum. Regular hole saw, but we use a hydraulic drill (attach to bucket truck). Works great.

Any ped head I've seen is mounted with band iron ! Newer plastic ones can be directly banded, the older style you band iron the mounting arms.
Drill hole for cable, band iron ped head, splice ... done


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Most of the mag drill manufacturers make pipe rigs for there drills. 



I make mine, a little angle and some plate and I can fit whatever size pipe or pole I need to drill. Held on with a truck strap or two.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

What's a ped head?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Helmut said:


> What's a ped head?



Pedestrian head ... walk/don't walk signal


----------



## 5kv flash (Jul 15, 2016)

emtnut said:


> Pedestrian head ... walk/don't walk signal


Installing signals are boring,trouble shooting is more fun,270 controllers ,load switchs,i/o's ,DLC for loops,diode card,conflict monitor :green light is really a brown wire,yellow =yellow ,red wire is red...No electrician ZERO can open a traffic signal cabinet and trouble shoot with out software and 334 cabinet device training,good money as a traffic signal patrol electrician ...Why they go on red flash will surprise you....

Sent from my SM-A505U1 using Tapatalk


----------

